# Gearbox oil change



## jamu (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi all, i wonder if anyone can help me . In the morning the gear changes on our 225 are very notchy, i remember reading on the forum that a gearbox oil change will often resolve this problem. Can anyone tell me the type & quantity of oil that i will require, i also remember reading that audi fitted some type of tamper proof fastening to either the drain or filler plug, again could someone confirm. thanks


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine is a 2000 APX and only required a large Allen key for draining.

Picture of gearbox oil that i used.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

If its like mine you will need a special tool, think they are about £50 from audi or £6.99 from ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Draper-Tamper ... 338e367979


----------



## jamu (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies BaueruTC & Brian, I thinks its one of those jobs i am going to have to get done, the cars done over 89k now & i know audi say the oil does not need to be changed but being an engineer i believe lubricant has to be changed for optimum performance


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamu said:


> Thanks for the replies BaueruTC & Brian, I thinks its one of those jobs i am going to have to get done, the cars done over 89k now & i know audi say the oil does not need to be changed but being an engineer i believe lubricant has to be changed for optimum performance


Im doing mine as the box is off and most drained out anyway, car is on 121k miles and the oil thst came out looked ok, gear changes were fine too.

If you are having no issues id leave it be m8.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't forget to remove the fil plug *before *removing the drain plug. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Don't forget to remove the fil plug *before *removing the drain plug. :wink:


Why that?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

It may aid the flow out the drain if the fill cap is removed but more importantly if you discover the fill plug is seized/thread damaged etc, first, then you can still drive the car to get it sorted.
If you discover this after you've drained it!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


> It may aid the flow out the drain if the fill cap is removed but more importantly if you discover the fill plug is seized/thread damaged etc, first, then you can still drive the car to get it sorted.
> If you discover this after you've drained it!


Exactly.
Make sure it is possible to put oil back in BEFORE you drain it out.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I used Castrol Syntrans on a TT before and the result was noticeable, the changes, whilst not at all problematic before were noticeably more snicky after replacing with the Syntrans.


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

I've just bought 3 bottles of redline mt90 from camskill to get this done Wednesday


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> jamu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies BaueruTC & Brian, I thinks its one of those jobs i am going to have to get done, the cars done over 89k now & i know audi say the oil does not need to be changed but being an engineer i believe lubricant has to be changed for optimum performance
> ...


I completely take this back, my car feels MUCH better with the new oil in. WOW! What a difference. Gears feel tighter box is much quieter and it sounds better on cranking.

Lifetime oil my ass!


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been reading this thread with interest as I plan of do this next month. My 2nd gear changes on cold sometimes are less smooth than with the other gears. 
Dean at 4Rings recommended me to change it at 100k miles (I'm at 89k)
Sorry for the thread high jack. When replacing the oil, should you refill, take a quick drive and then top up?
Thanks BaueruTc for the pics. They're really helpful!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheVarix said:


> I have been reading this thread with interest as I plan of do this next month. My 2nd gear changes on cold sometimes are less smooth than with the other gears.
> Dean at 4Rings recommended me to change it at 100k miles (I'm at 89k)
> Sorry for the thread high jack. When replacing the oil, should you refill, take a quick drive and then top up?
> Thanks BaueruTc for the pics. They're really helpful!


My car was high on axel stands so I guess that raised the filler hole a little. I just banged 2.7l of fluid in, none came back out the filler but as this is the capacity I'd imagine I dont have to bother topping up. I will crack open the filler in a few days and see if it needs a top up.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 2000 APX so I think I will need an allen key as well. In one of the pics you can see a 17 spanner but can anyone confirm the size, please?


----------



## rolex (Dec 26, 2011)

Febi do the gearbox oil its the same as VAG but cheaper.The febi code is 21829 it is on there website, i got mine from my local factor.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry for the thread bump. Does anyone know the Allen key size?
Many thanks beforehand!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Would need to check when I get home but I think it is a 14mm head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I did mine yesterday and it was 17mm. I was going to get a tool but instead I just used a wheel bolt, also 17mm but has enough spare hex to fit a spanner onto. Piece of p*ss.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

mstew said:


> I did mine yesterday and it was 17mm. I was going to get a tool but instead I just used a wheel bolt, also 17mm but has enough spare hex to fit a spanner onto. Piece of p*ss.


So it was 17mm after all... Regarding using one of the wheel bolts, that's a good idea! Looking forward to have this job done!


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I went and bought a set of sump plug hex bits. Did the oil change with Castrol Syntrans but I would have sworn that I ended up using a 14mm hex bit for the plugs (not 100% sure as the other side of the bit is a size 17...)
I don't know if it's some sort of placebo effect but it seems that the gear changes are smoother than before (specially 1st to 2nd), but not by a massive difference (the old oil didn't seem that much different/darker in colour to the new one)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Would need to check when I get home but I think it is a 14mm head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was thinking to myself that it was 14mm 8)


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > Would need to check when I get home but I think it is a 14mm head.
> ...


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

Redline MT-90 for sure + don't forget to drain the bevel box. MT-90 even cured my O2J tranny in the vw until i ripped the teeth off 5th gear. it shifts progressively better somehow!!


----------



## Williamtt150 (Jul 11, 2016)

My wife has a roadster 150 Bhp With a 5 speed gearbox, so I thought it was time to do a gearbox oil change. 
I drained the gearbox, then started to fill it back up and at the end of the second bottle it overflowed. 
Looking at the capacities it's the same as the 6 speed i.e. 2.6l. 
I measured what came out and that was about 1.9l. 
I can't see how I could have drained any more but I am about 0.7l short any ideas?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Williamtt150 said:


> My wife has a roadster 150 Bhp With a 5 speed gearbox, so I thought it was time to do a gearbox oil change.
> I drained the gearbox, then started to fill it back up and at the end of the second bottle it overflowed.
> Looking at the capacities it's the same as the 6 speed i.e. 2.6l.
> I measured what came out and that was about 1.9l.
> I can't see how I could have drained any more but I am about 0.7l short any ideas?


FWD, so no transfer box, so lower capacity.

Looks to be 2L for the FWD 150.

But also note on filling from Autodata:

Top up until oil flows from filler hole
Fit filler plug.
Start engine.
Select a gear and allow gearbox to turn for 2 minutes.
Check oil level and top up if necessary.


----------



## Williamtt150 (Jul 11, 2016)

thanks for the super fast reply that sounds about right. I feel happier now.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Worth noting that, if you drain the transfer box and the gearbox, you need all 4 wheels off the ground when the gearbox in gear letting the car idle turn the wheels.

Some people drive it round the block and then top the gearbox back up to correct level.

Tbh a 180 5 speed oil will be fine its lifetime and doubtful it's ever been driven in anger often.

Unlike the 225's with a remap which constantly get abused


----------

